# The Queen‘s Golden Jubilee Medal



## Playtime_805 (31 Mar 2004)

Has anyone recieved The Queen‘s Golden Jubilee Medal or knows of it.   If so what do you think of this medal.   eg; What it stands for.   Why it is given.  or   Who should recieve it.


----------



## Infanteer (31 Mar 2004)

Not a big fan of it.  Its nice, but I don‘t think it belongs on a military uniform...its even worse with the distribution rules.  If there going to give out a gimmee medal, give one to everyone.


----------



## Recce41 (31 Mar 2004)

It is the same as the last Queens, Cent 67 medal, 125 medal. We should have did like every other Commonwealth Country. All of their soldiers on their second engagement or life contract received one. We are just too cheap. I have the 125 I got gave to someone. My father received the Queen 25 and the Cent. He always said, he was pissed not all received one. 
 Medals like it go way back. It is a status given to soldiers and not civies. There are many medals that are give me. I have a list of medals of a 100 or so we can ask for.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (31 Mar 2004)

There is full info at the Veterans Affairs Canada website.  A google search of "golden jubilee VAC" will get you there.


----------



## Playtime_805 (31 Mar 2004)

Yeah I know that you can find the info at differant sites.  I am more interested in the opinion of others. So far I was right it is a gimmie that everyone should get.  The Brits gave one to each soldier (even the TA and I believe thier cops and fire brigade too) with over 5yrs experiance.  I know that there was 48,000 in Canada, with only 8,000 given to the CF.


----------



## Spr.Earl (31 Mar 2004)

It should have been issued to all with 5yrs or more just like the Bit.‘s


----------



## XHighlander (5 Apr 2004)

My father received one.... But not through the military (apparently 45+ years service doesn't count for anything these days) luckily enough our MP for this area has a few more active brain cells than the C.O. at the time did and awarded it to him for his service to Queen & Country.



As for what I think of the medal............. It's not a gimme medal........... I think only people with more than 22 years of good service should have received them........... not just anyone who has a good P.E.R.


----------



## portcullisguy (5 Apr 2004)

A jubilee medal is simply intended to commemorate an important event in the history of a particular reign, and the dedicated service of those serving the Crown at that particular moment.

The criteria for this particular award in recognition of such service was a minimum of five years‘ service to the Crown, either in a military or civil capacity, or general service to the community.  Of course, because of the limited number of medals, ministers and other government delegates were left to decide individual criteria for their departments and units.

Several deserving people I work with received this medal for their dedicated service to the public.

I have no problem with the five years‘ service criteria, but agree that they should have issued more to make it a little more fair.

I have issues with the way honours and awards are treated in this country already, starting with the Order of Canada (which I think of as the Order of Liberal Party Donors).  The QGJM is lowest on the totem pole anyway, behind nearly every other medal in the order of precedence, and it carries NO post-nominals (ahem, XHighlander), it really isn‘t that big of a deal.

Expect to see a coronation medal at the beginning of the next reign, and odds are, it too will simply recognize valuable service in those who at that time will be serving.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (6 Apr 2004)

Comments edited.  Thanks again, Guy.


----------



## jasonin20020 (10 Apr 2004)

there was a LS in my unit and he/she said they deserved the medal, stating he/she had done theier country good and all. (he/she had a certificate of a civie award) another cpl in the vincity heard this and boldly stated that he/she spent more time on the crapper then the LS had been alive. the LS turned and walked away, funny thing is the medal issue with the LS was never brought up again.


----------



## Cpl Corruption (11 Apr 2004)

Its a "give me" medal, sometimes you will notice that a lot of brass are the ones wearing to make them look like "war heroes" when in reality they have been nowhere or have done nothing, but push paper.  

I am a army guy on a airbase,and a lot of airmen politicians were quick to get there names in for it.  AKA Gong Show!


----------



## Long in the tooth (17 Apr 2004)

I received the QGJM, and fully agree it‘s a gi‘me.  All members with five years who weren‘t complete muppets should have been awarded it.  I know I didn‘t get it because I‘m a great soldier, but I have been ‘on parade‘ for over twenty five years.  I could have been nominated for the Silver Jubilee or 125 but was not, so I guess patience is a virtue.  At least our Brigade was eqalitarian in awarding the QGJM - we have a SQ Pte who was awarded it, wheras there are units where the only medals issued were to COs, Ex COs and Honouraries.  Go figure.


----------



## axeman (17 Apr 2004)

i know lots of soldiers with way more then 5 years service and they have not received this medal . i dont know where you got this info that ALL soldiers with more them 5 yrs get them ...if they only struck 8000 for the CF as thats only a small portion of those with that many years in,,,  :fifty:


----------



## Gunner (17 Apr 2004)

My God, what a load of bumpkis that has been posted on the QGJM.  The medal is described here
Queen‘s Golden Jubilee Medal 

The distribution was based on 



> Queen‘s Golden Jubilee Medal - According to CANFORGEN 024/02 CDS 017, a total of 8,000 medals will be distributed to the Canadian Forces (Regular and Reserve). The medals will be distributed proportionately to the Army, Navy and Air Force by rank, years of service, and by military occupational code. Equitable distribution will be ensured for the Regular Force, Primary Reserve, Cadet Instructor Cadre, Rangers, and Honorary Appointees. Only Second Lieutenant and above and Privates (Trained) A-B and above who were serving as of 6 Feb 2002 can be considered. The largest single recipient group will be the Corporal rank.  Working groups will be formed to review the selection of recipients. (Mar 02)


My own personal opinion is it should have been awarded to everyone with over five years of service.  Government House didn‘t allocate enough medals to allow this to happen.  They also wouldn‘t increase the distribution of medals to the CF eventhough the CF stated they were willing to pay for it (based on the dissatisfaction that occurred after the 125 Medal).  Sadly, Government House didn‘t listen to me or the CDS.

Once again the CF erred.  We gave it to personnel based on maximum time in, vice, those truly deserving.  We probably should have given the 8,000 medals back to Government House and told them to redistribute them to truly deserving Canadians.


----------



## Long in the tooth (17 Apr 2004)

Just for fun - I once recv a 100% on a Bde ATI (GMC 5/4).  Out of 170+ vehs, only 4 got perfect.  The veh was a peice of shiit, but perfect maint is perfect.  Just chuckin‘ stuff out here... enjoy the weekend.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Apr 2004)

Gunner...You left out some relevant parts of the CANFORGEN that you quoted that have some significance in the issue of this medal.  I know many who quite rightly would have deserved this medal, but the fact that they had Conduct Sheets with charges and jail time disqualified them from receiving it.  A point that disqualified a good many in the Forces, who did not have ‘spotless‘ records, but had still done twenty or more years of dedicated service to their country.

GW


----------



## Gunner (17 Apr 2004)

> Gunner...You left out some relevant parts of the CANFORGEN that you quoted that have some significance in the issue of this medal. I know many who quite rightly would have deserved this medal, but the fact that they had Conduct Sheets with charges and jail time disqualified them from receiving it. A point that disqualified a good many in the Forces, who did not have ‘spotless‘ records, but had still done twenty or more years of dedicated service to their country.


George, the point is, while the QGJM was issued by proportional representation throughout the CF, it was issued to members with no other criteria other than time served.  There were many deserving members of the CF that it should have gone to (volunteers, academic achievement, and career success).  As far as your comments about members not getting a medal because of their conduct sheets and jail time - you chose the action, you also chose the consequence.  There are lots of deserving members that haven‘t done any jail time.


----------



## Brad Sallows (20 Apr 2004)

The award lists were generated by crunching service data by computer.  The resulting lists were sent out for review by commanders and COs.  The one I saw was rather amusing - names of members who had since released, component transferred, etc.  An outside observer might have concluded it was was an award for longest time in current rank - always a positive indicator for due recognition, no?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (20 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Brad Sallows:
> [qb] The award lists were generated by crunching service data by computer.  The resulting lists were sent out for review by commanders and COs.  The one I saw was rather amusing - names of members who had since released, component transferred, etc.  An outside observer might have concluded it was was an award for longest time in current rank - always a positive indicator for due recognition, no? [/qb]


Correction, time in current trade and rank.  Because of a remuster, I got passed over.  Nonetheless, the guy who did get it was a very deserving troop so it was easy to swallow.  I still get a paycheque twice a month and get to say I‘m a Highlander.


----------



## XHighlander (20 Apr 2004)

> get to say I‘m a Highlander.


well said mike

once a Highlander, alway a Highlander (Onward)


----------



## Old Cent Hand (20 Apr 2004)

I got my Jubilee Medal , it‘s still in the box , along with my CD 2 , to me they are just another couple of  " Give me‘s". Another set of "thanks for coming out" medals.


----------



## Old Cent Hand (20 Apr 2004)

Bravery medals, Meritious Service , Medac Pocket Citation , now that‘s a different story. " It is easy to meet expections , but difficult to exceed them. "


----------



## Old Cent Hand (20 Apr 2004)

On the topic of medals , how about a " Wainwright Medal", the Western Area  Training Center, formally the " P.P.C.L.I. Battle School".Sometimes referred to as " The Evil Empire". I know alot of people keen to go overseas, but if you mention a posting to Wainwright , they will " wet " their pants. Just joking !


----------



## xFusilier (20 Apr 2004)

I think anyone who met the 2 or more of the following criteria recieve it.

1. Anyone who ever crewed a Centurion
2. Anyone who ever crewed a Ferret Scout Car
3. Held 404‘s for 3/4 Ton
4. Ever crewed a Sherman
5. Was in the Canadian Guards
6. Was in the Black Watch, QOR or FGH when they were in the Reg Force
7. Was a gun number on a 25 pdr
8. Is older than dirt


----------



## Recce41 (20 Apr 2004)

Axeman
 I believe, he means the British Army. All (British)soldiers with a Basic ingagement receive one.


----------



## Recce41 (20 Apr 2004)

Axeman
 I believe, he means the British Army. All (British)soldiers with a Basic ingagement receive one. 
**** xFusltier there‘s a few of us here.


----------



## axeman (20 Apr 2004)

Ahh ic well in on this side theres still a broad stroked pen with that thinking on thats the way here in the CF


----------



## xFusilier (20 Apr 2004)

Recce41,

Not as many as there used to be though.  You don‘t know how many stories I heard growing up that started with, this one time we were out in PV, or I remember going to Wainwright in a 3/4 ton with no heat in March in a Blizzard stories.

Anyhow, what‘s that line, Old Cavalrymen never die they just get posted to Training Support Squadron.


----------



## Old Cent Hand (20 Apr 2004)

Hello , xFusilier ! 
     I‘ve met points 1, 2 , 3 , and 8 of your criteria , thanks ! I‘ve done my time on the Centurion MK 11 ( LR) , Leopard 1A2 ( The so called " Rent A Tank ) , Leopard C1 , and C2 . Also Ferret and Lynx  , as for the Sherman , well , we left that up to the " Old Guys " . LOL
PERSEVERANCE !


----------



## Recce41 (21 Apr 2004)

I‘m close
 Ferret, M151, old jeep, 3/4 ton, Leo C1, 5 ton, 21/2 ton old,5/4. 
Now they have 
 Ilitis, lynx, Leo C1/C2, 5/4, etc.
 HAHAHA


----------



## axeman (26 Sep 2004)

what about bren gun carrier?


----------



## pbi (27 Sep 2004)

I can safely say that in 30 years of service I have never seen such a confused, maldaministered debauchery as was made of out  of the issue of this relatively insignificant medal. As  COS of a Bde, I found the whole thing mystifying and demanding of far too much administrative effort, with far too many people involved. The general ignorance as to the manner in which it was to be issued, what it stood for, who could get one, etc only contributed to the mess and to the inexplicable bad feelings that began to surround who "got it" and who didn't. This commemorative device should have been given to everybody or to nobody.

I hope I never live to see such a shambles again. Cheers.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (27 Sep 2004)

pbi said:
			
		

> I can safely say that in 30 years of service I have never seen such a confused, maldaministered debauchery as was made of out   of the issue of this relatively insignificant medal. As   COS of a Bde, I found the whole thing mystifying and demanding of far too much administrative effort, with far too many people involved. The general ignorance as to the manner in which it was to be issued, what it stood for, who could get one, etc only contributed to the mess and to the inexplicable bad feelings that began to surround who "got it" and who didn't. This commemorative device should have been given to everybody or to nobody.
> 
> I hope I never live to see such a shambles again. Cheers.



Better hope the Coronation of King Charles isn't for forty years or so then....I'd hate to see you go! ;D


----------



## pbi (27 Sep 2004)

At that age I will not be able to stand the stress. If it is as F/U as this was, it will be the end of me. :blotto: Cheers.


----------



## Gryphon (30 Sep 2004)

Here go my 0.02...

the problem with these "gimme medals" is that since they are give mes, everone wants one... and then they'll want more... and soonor or later, we're the USA, handing out a medal when you learn how to take a dump army style....

People who truely deserve the QGJM or other meritous medals should get them... no argument, but i think that the CDS should either fight to get everyone a medal, or set out strickter guidelines for those who TRUELY deserve them to get them...


----------



## Spr.Earl (2 Oct 2004)

In my Unit which is made up of all retired Reg's I and several other's recieved it.

I questioned mine and I was told it was becuse of my 28yrs of Service in the Militia same with the rest and we all were M/Cpl and Cpl's.
On that premise I excepted it,on a side note, I was born June 2nd/53 the   day of the Queens Coronation so I call it me Birthday Gong    ;D
English sarcasim.


----------

